
China slammed over programme that 'appoints' men to sleep with Uighur women - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nzherald.co.nz/world/news/article.cfm?c_id=2&objectid=12295956
======
jpster
This is insane. Just this week I finished a novel called How We Disappeared,
about the mass internment and rape of “comfort women” by the Japanese in WWII.
So to read this news on the eve of 2020 is horrifying. And sadly, I don’t
think the Western powers have the spine or appetite to penalize China for
these abuses. What the living fuck.

------
ryanmercer
Immediately reminds me of the Sliders S2E2 episode 'Love Gods' where the male
main characters are effectively forced into basically being breeding stock
because they just happen to be male. Note the article's "to 're-education'
camps" and the episodes description "Bureau of Re-Population"

>Story: The Sliders arrive on a world where nearly all men have recently
disappeared leaving a global population of 99% women. Quinn, Rembrandt, and
Arturo are rare commodities, much sought-after by the romantically-starved
female public, and Wade soon needs to rescue them from the "Bureau of Re-
Population".

Also the episode Mother and Child:

> The Sliders discover a young woman and her eight-month-old infant trying to
> escape across the countryside from a Kromagg breeder camp. Will they be able
> to find a way to return her to her home? How far will she and her half-
> Kromagg baby get amongst other war-torn and suspicious survivors? And what
> dark, dangerous secrets do the other survivors harbour?

Looking back on Sliders I find that it really did take a good look at society
of the time and often gave pretty plausible potential situations in the near
future. Tackling things like ageism (The Young & the Relentless), racism
(California Reich), sexual slavery (see above), population control (Luck of
the Draw), climate change (Desert Storm), company store/debt slavery (Season's
Greedings), forced organ donation/organ harvesting (The Breeder), mass media
right-wing zealots (Prophets and Loss), tech addiction (Virtual Slide), mass
drug addiction/epidemic (Just Say Yes), etc.

It's crazy that a lot of this stuff existed to some degree in the 1990's
(always has really) but fast forward to now and some of the stuff is just...
way too close to reality now for much larger numbers of people.

